# connect laptop to tv



## yankeebean (Jul 17, 2006)

hi 
i would like to know how i go about conecting my laptop to my normal tv set is this possible will i need aditional cable other than S-video of which my laptop has built in

thanks


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Unless your TV also includes a VGA or DVI input you'll be using the S-Video cable. Simply plug the cable in to the laptop and the other end into the S-Video port of the TV. You'll need to configure the laptop to then display to the TV. If you can tell us what type of video system your laptop has we can better guide you through the remaining setup.


----------



## yankeebean (Jul 17, 2006)

hi,

yes mine has a s-video out ,,

pluged in the cable found a "Function" that selected the tv. Thanks for all you help.


----------

